# chewers of looksmax: would chewing give me this results?



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



flexing my masseters in good lightning


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

@Salludon @SubhumanCurrycel @JamesHowlett @Bewusst


----------



## N1c (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes it would


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 10, 2021)

Yea


----------



## St. Wristcel (Apr 10, 2021)

It would, you would become timothee chalamet maxxed.


----------



## hairyballscel (Apr 10, 2021)

yes


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

St. Wristcel said:


> It would, you would become timothee chalamet maxxed.





SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Yea





N1c said:


> Yes it would


i need to win that chisel giveaway


----------



## N1c (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> i need to win that chisel giveaway  please sergeant i would make a full youtube video with talking  @Sergeant <3


If you dont get chisel you can use hardgum or other stuff. I chewed resin and it made my jaw look sharper. You would benefit alot from this since you already have an excelent midface


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes it would.


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> i need to win that chisel giveaway


Just get some falim then mastic


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 10, 2021)

Chewing is great but just a warning you will look like a retarded chipmunk for about an hour after you do.


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Chewing is great but just a warning you will look like a retarded chipmunk for about an hour after you do.


hahaha will do when browsing here


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> @Salludon @SubhumanCurrycel @JamesHowlett @Bewusst


Def achievable but you need to get rid of face fat and water retention as well


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Def achievable but you need to get rid of face fat and water retention as well


yeah i am atm leanbulking for better neck and better bodyoverall so thats why chewmaxxing is the perfect time now? do you recommend falim , chisel or mastic?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Bewusst (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah i am atm leanbulking for better neck and better bodyoverall so thats why chewmaxxing is the perfect time now? do you recommend falim , chisel or mastic?


Start with normal gum (2 pieces) if you can find one without garbage additives. If you’re new to regular gum chewing, just do about an hour a day or so until your jaw starts feeling sore or pumped. Then gradually extend the time over the next weeks and chew in between meals, several times per day. You should wait for an hour or two after high protein/fat meals though before you start chewing to not impair digestion


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah i am atm leanbulking for better neck and better bodyoverall so thats why chewmaxxing is the perfect time now? do you recommend falim , chisel or mastic?


Mastic
This type:


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Mastic
> This type:
> View attachment 1083700


how long does that last?


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (Apr 10, 2021)

Let me know what u get larsanova, also gonna start chewmaxxing!  gl to you man. But tbh isn't just buying chisell much better long term than just buying expensive gum over and over again?. I mean chisell lasts pretty much forever right?


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

lotox1 said:


> Let me know what u get larsanova, also gonna start chewmaxxing!  gl to you man. But tbh isn't just buying chisell much better long term than just buying expensive gum over and over again?. I mean chisell lasts pretty much forever right?


yeah i am thinking this weeks  first gonna order weights for neck


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah i am thinking this weeks  first gonna order weights for neck






like this? lol wtf your insane man u are a true looksmaxer


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 10, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> how long does that last?


A very long time if you reuse your gum. You wont be chewing that long either, since masseters are so easy to grow.


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

lotox1 said:


> View attachment 1083924
> like this? lol wtf your insane man u are a true looksmaxer


Yessss hahahah i already have the harnass ordering the weights this week


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (May 13, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1083592
> flexing my masseters in good lightning


Your massetter s are strong Im starting to think most Good looking people have strong massetter and that it actually affects bone. Did you chew gum or hard foods when you were younger?


----------



## Lars (May 13, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Your massetter s are strong Im starting to think most Good looking people have strong massetter and that it actually affects bone. Did you chew gum or hard foods when you were younger?


Hmmm hard to say tbh what falls under hard food


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (May 13, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hmmm hard to say tbh what falls under hard food


Anything as hard as like steak or nuts. Where your ever much of a gum chewer?


----------



## Zenturio (May 13, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Start with normal gum (2 pieces) if you can find one without garbage additives. If you’re new to regular gum chewing, just do about an hour a day or so until your jaw starts feeling sore or pumped. Then gradually extend the time over the next weeks and chew in between meals, several times per day. You should wait for an hour or two after high protein/fat meals though before you start chewing to not impair digestion


Bro do you know any reasons why masseters don't grow? I have the same effect op has in the video with getting looks maxxed when contracting masseters but I've been chewing for a while now can chew 6 falim gum for 2 hours yet I got no visual results


----------



## Bewusst (May 13, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Bro do you know any reasons why masseters don't grow? I have the same effect op has in the video with getting looks maxxed when contracting masseters but I've been chewing for a while now can chew 6 falim gum for 2 hours yet I got no visual results


it takes years


----------



## geeohdee (May 13, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Bro do you know any reasons why masseters don't grow? I have the same effect op has in the video with getting looks maxxed when contracting masseters but I've been chewing for a while now can chew 6 falim gum for 2 hours yet I got no visual results


6 falim wtf do you not have a gag reflex? Two makes me wanna gag, you homo


----------



## Zenturio (May 13, 2021)

geeohdee said:


> 6 falim wtf do you not have a gag reflex? Two makes me wanna gag, you homo


I'm usually pretty sensitive to things that make you gag but idk got used to the gum I guess.


----------



## geeohdee (May 14, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> I'm usually pretty sensitive to things that make you gag but idk got used to the gum I guess.


my guy mouth widening with them 6 gum pieces haha


----------

